# Lift gate / rear hatch closing



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

So you can close the rear hatch / lift gate from inside the vehicle using the switch on the drivers door in case you didn’t know. 

 the more you know. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Take it you have two rows, not three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Take it you have two rows, not three
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. That makes a diff?? Germans are sooooo  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea three row you can only open from inside, can’t close due to risk of fingers getting caught in closing area above passenger heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

This was one of the reasons I got the 5 passenger version.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can load the 5 seater parameters and make some code changes to make it work with the three row model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

arase said:


> Could you be so kind to post de coding ? I have the Allspace (3 rows) and never use the third row so I want to make the coding.
> Regards


You need something like VCP to load the 5 seater parameters in order for your 7 seater’s trunk lid to function like the 5 seater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arase (Dec 25, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You need something like VCP to load the 5 seater parameters in order for your 7 seater’s trunk lid to function like the 5 seater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have the RossTech VAG-COM but what I need is the coding or which control module to modify.
Regards


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

arase said:


> I do have the RossTech VAG-COM but what I need is the coding or which control module to modify.
> Regards


Ross-Tech does not load parameters (5 seat software), and since the 7 seater parameters are different there’s nothing you can change to make it work. As mentioned you need something like VCP https://vcpsystem.com/

VW made the 7 seater control software different so little kids (or short people under 5’2”) do not stick their hands in the lift gate area for safety reasons. 

*I have VCDS also, and tried to find this for over a year. VW tech cleared up the issue as I have provided above. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So you can close the rear hatch / lift gate from inside the vehicle using the switch on the drivers door in case you didn’t know.
> 
> the more you know.
> 
> ...


Wow, and it was right there in the OM in plain sight.......


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

What would have been nice is if VW could have coded the 3rd row seaters to something like.....if 3rd seat is folded down the door switch works like 5 seater, if 3rd row seat is in up position door switch does not close hatch only opens.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Andy A said:


> What would have been nice is if VW could have coded the 3rd row seaters to something like.....if 3rd seat is folded down the door switch works like 5 seater, if 3rd row seat is in up position door switch does not close hatch only opens.


That would probably require some sort of electronic sensor, and I suspect at that point it would probably be on their highest end model only. Get to that price point and then people start looking at Audi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Andy A said:


> What would have been nice is if VW could have coded the 3rd row seaters to something like.....if 3rd seat is folded down the door switch works like 5 seater, if 3rd row seat is in up position door switch does not close hatch only opens.


Did you try holding the switch up for a few seconds to see if it would close? I do have the 5 seater but I noticed that when I want to close it from the inside I have to pull up in switch and hold it for a few seconds. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, tried that. If you check a 7 seater the third row is directly below the hinge at the top. All it takes a kid to hold their hands up and become Edward scissor hands. Myself and others have been trying to find a way, but as I mentioned you need VCP to load the parameters for the 5 seater in order to enable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes, tried that. If you check a 7 seater the third row is directly below the hinge at the top. All it takes a kid to hold their hands up and become Edward scissor hands. Myself and others have been trying to find a way, but as I mentioned you need VCP to load the parameters for the 5 seater in order to enable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok it was worth a suggestion 


Kurt


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes, tried that. If you check a 7 seater the third row is directly below the hinge at the top. All it takes a kid to hold their hands up and become Edward scissor hands. Myself and others have been trying to find a way, but as I mentioned you need VCP to load the parameters for the 5 seater in order to enable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One more option is to find used module from a 5 seat Tiguan. Then it should be just simple swap and maybe few adaptation changes if needed.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> One more option is to find used module from a 5 seat Tiguan. Then it should be just simple swap and maybe few adaptation changes if needed.


Or don’t have more than 2 or 3 kids then you wouldn’t need the third row!!   


Kurt


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Or don’t have more than 2 or 3 kids then you wouldn’t need the third row!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Quite honestly, I hate 3row in Tiguan, its a complete marketing gimmick, more headache than benefits! But this is my wife's car and it was completely her decision on the car trim and configuration. I would never buy Tiguan with 3rd row. 

What I hate about the 3 row:
- Smaller trunk, no flat floor
- Can't close rear hatch with a button. safety hazard as described in this thread 
- Technically you should not install OEM hitch. safety hazard as it can injure passengers in the 3 row if hit from behind

- Stupid seat belts are always in the way. The little tabs on the side to hold them in place do not really work unless you put some paper clip on the seat belt. You have to be very careful with the privacy cover not to catch seat belt
- ~150lb of dead weight in your trunk. I bet I can get 1mpg better if I took them out

3 row benefits:

- You can carry legless person or a dog once in blue moon


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Quite honestly, I hate 3row in Tiguan, its a complete marketing gimmick, more headache than benefits! But this is my wife's car and it was completely her decision on the car trim and configuration. I would never buy Tiguan with 3rd row.


I have the third row and I mostly agree with you about it's usefulness. However, I was told that it was more of a legal thing than a marketing gimmick. It has to do with the legal classification for emissions testing. This is the reason why the third row is mandatory with FWD versions but optional with 4Motion versions. I was told that for FWD versions the third row was necessary for the vehicle to be legally classified as a "light truck", but apparently this "rule" doesn't apply with 4WD. This is what I was told because I really wanted FWD with no third row. I have no need for a third row but I also have no need for the extra complexity of 4WD. In 2.5 years, the third row seats have only been opened to show someone that they are there, and then folded back down.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Quite honestly, I hate 3row in Tiguan, its a complete marketing gimmick, more headache than benefits! But this is my wife's car and it was completely her decision on the car trim and configuration. I would never buy Tiguan with 3rd row.
> 
> What I hate about the 3 row:
> - Smaller trunk, no flat floor
> ...



  

You are spot on. What’s dumb is most people want 4Motion right? Well it’s $500 extra on those but free on the FWD??  

May I ask why you didn’t get an Atlas? She didn’t like looks? I personally think they look hideous. But to each their own. 

Oh and if you kids are in the 3rd row and want to play with electronics...which most do. There are NO USB plugs!! Dumb. 

Now I see why there is a waiting list in some cities and dealer markups on the Kia Telluride and Hyundai palisade!! 

Those are amazing if you have never seen in person or drove. The hype is real. So much for your money. 



Kurt


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You are spot on. What’s dumb is most people want 4Motion right? Well it’s $500 extra on those but free on the FWD??
> 
> May I ask why you didn’t get an Atlas? She didn’t like looks?
> 
> ...


Yep Tiguan looks much better than current Atlas. Atlas is way too big for our use case and also much more expensive.

If it was up to me... I would buy alltrack with 4montion and 6speed manual :heart:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> .....personally think they look hideous...../QUOTE]
> 
> And your qualification to comment is?


----------



## Nguyen Linh (2 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You need something like VCP to load the 5 seater parameters in order for your 7 seater’s trunk lid to function like the 5 seater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you send that file to me. Im looking for that file for active in my car but i have not see anything. Thanks so much


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nguyen Linh said:


> can you send that file to me. Im looking for that file for active in my car but i have not see anything. Thanks so much


I dont think you can use VCP files with ODIS. 
Google, "ODIS module parametrization" to find out how to parameterize a module. Its pain in the neck for sure, I prefer buying used modules instead(easier IMO).


----------

